# [Confession Thread] Games that you absolutely suck balls at



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

To corroborate our new section exclusive "git gud" rating, I thought I'd make this confession thread so y'all would rate whore disclose which games you were/are terrible at.

For me it's always been competitive MP FPS. From counter strike and quake in middle school all the way to COD in college, and more recently Overwatch.

I just can't aim for shit. I also have a shit sense of direction, so map memorizing was always a bit tougher for me.

Now confess your shame.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2018)

APM RTS like Starcraft, WC3 etc.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2018)

Pretty much everything.  
Non-competitive Pokemanz is my shit tho, but add in IVs, EVs, skillsets, team comps and goodbye.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't know why I suck so much at Tetris, but I do. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2018)

Be real, Khris. You just wanted to create a perfect environment for the new rating, didn't you?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2018)

That aside, my kryptonite is shooters as well. Don't have the twitch reaction time or aiming ability. It's why L4D (a game that relies entirely on co-op) and Splatoon (a game where you're not required to kill anyone, and focusing too much on it can even lose you the game) are my favorites.

I'm not particularly stellar at fighting games, but can hold my own if given the time, but one I can never ever truly get the hang of is Street Fighter. I can't stand that game because I grew up with faster and more combo-heavy games, admittedly that you could button mash in, but once you actually learned what you're doing mashing became a non-issue. Whne I popped in SF4 for the first time with a group of friends, it irked me. Sticky, unresponsive, slow; the characters moved like they took your commands as more of a suggestion. With the exception of 3rd Strike, I tend to have no fun playing any of them. I still play 5 somewhat regularly cuz my friend loves it and I don't wanna be a party pooper (plus, I like at least half the cast), but it's honestly a struggle to get anything fun out of it. Just sorta go on autopilot for most of it, taking Ls with the occasional cheesy win with Minat or Ibuki.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2018)

Well I've never beaten a megaman game (besides the battle network series), Mario game, And only one handheld Zelda game out of multiple that I owned.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 24, 2018)

I am terrible at sports games.

NBA street, fifa street and Ready to Rumble  are the only exceptions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I don't know why I suck so much at Tetris, but I do. It's embarrassing.



Peasant. :gitgud



Shirker said:


> Be real, Khris. You just wanted to create a perfect environment for the new rating, didn't you?



What gave it away?



Shirker said:


> That aside, my kryptonite is shooters as well. Don't have the twitch reaction time or aiming ability. It's why L4D (a game that relies entirely on co-op) and Splatoon (a game where you're not required to kill anyone, and focusing too much on it can even lose you the game) are my favorites.
> 
> I'm not particularly stellar at fighting games, but can hold my own if given the time, but one I can never ever truly get the hang of is Street Fighter. I can't stand that game because I grew up with faster and more combo-heavy games, admittedly that you could button mash in, but once you actually learned what you're doing mashing became a non-issue. Whne I popped in SF4 for the first time with a group of friends, it irked me. Sticky, unresponsive, slow; the characters moved like they took your commands as more of a suggestion. With the exception of 3rd Strike, I tend to have no fun playing any of them. I still play 5 somewhat regularly cuz my friend loves it and I don't wanna be a party pooper (plus, I like at least half the cast), but it's honestly a struggle to get anything fun out of it. Just sorta go on autopilot for most of it, taking Ls with the occasional cheesy win with Minat or Ibuki.



Well you might not be *THAT *bad at fighting games tbh. You don't need to excel to to be considered decent. If you understand the mechanics and have decent execution, you're good to go. Problem with fighters is that it's hard to cheese it against better players so it's usually better to play with people of the same skill level and get better together until you guys fuck up the better players. It's also better to play in group so y'all can point out bad habits to each other. Unfortunately, I don't have that anymore, so I just play off of experience. I only have two other friends that're into fighters and we can enjoy a fuckload of them* as mechanically intended* without being "gud". Yootoob guides also help us to get a better understanding of some games like Dragon Ball Fighterz recently. If only you and I weren't far apart, I'd get jiggy with you more often but alas, life can suck that way sometimes.



Death Certificate said:


> Ready to Rumble



I read that as Rumble Roses. What a game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I read that as Rumble Roses. What a game



It's like the wrestling version of D.O.A


----------



## James Bond (Nov 24, 2018)

- PvP in WoW
- Hearthstone
- Any Resident Evil game
- Worms, I have my moments with some epic grenade throws but overall I am terrible

edit: @Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 24, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> I don't know why I suck so much at Tetris, but I do. It's embarrassing.





I suck at games like Street Fighter.

Cant be assed to memorize all those tech-based combos.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 24, 2018)

@Disquiet

You can "git gud" me when you can make a straight line.

Noob.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Be real, Khris. You just wanted to create a perfect environment for the new rating, didn't you?



Shit, I guess we also need a perceptive rating now.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 24, 2018)

I like the new rating.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 24, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Disquiet
> 
> You can "git gud" me when you can make a straight line.
> 
> Noob.


Damn I think I just got Destruction 100'd


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, I guess we also need a perceptive rating now.



Just hit me with a "useful" and go, smartass


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Just hit me with a "useful" and go, smartass



You'll get a git gud and you'll like it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2018)

I tried to get a "bitch ass ho" rating added but to no avail.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2018)

Clearly it's lonely at the top cause only bottom feeder losers would deny shit like that.


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm bad at pretty much all of them. 

I thought I was good at melee until I fought someone who was actually good at melee. Then I was like, "oh. So that's my place in the universe."


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Hearthstone


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2018)

Tfw I'm good at every video game I've played but I've played less than 10 video games. 

The new rating is cool though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sweetcor (Nov 24, 2018)

Dante in DMC4 is the only thing I can't get good at. Every year I hype myself up and try again. After a few of hours of telling myself I'm getting somewhere, I realize I'm just as bad as I was with him day 1.



I just cant....










.....2019...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm pretty much good at every game!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 24, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I'm pretty much good at every game!


Oh I'm sure.  

/nonchalantly slips a "git gud" into your front pocket


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 24, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Oh I'm sure.
> 
> /nonchalantly slips a "git gud" into your front pocket


I would prefer the..back pocket


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Tfw I'm good at every video game I've played but I've played less than 10 video games.
> 
> The new rating is cool though.



This post might be the most deserving the of git gud rating. You need to expand that shit man. What do you like, maybe I/we can recommend you some stuff. 



blakstealth said:


> I'm pretty much good at every game!



Pokemon Showdown me daddy 



Sweetcorn said:


> Dante in DMC4 is the only thing I can't get good at. Every year I hype myself up and try again. After a few of hours of telling myself I'm getting somewhere, I realize I'm just as bad as I was with him day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Dante did kinda get shoehorned in that game that is filled with Nero enemies in mind. It's not too grueling, but it is noticeable.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This post might be the most deserving the of git gud rating. You need to expand that shit man. What do you like, maybe I/we can recommend you some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon Showdown me daddy






I really enjoy RTS, such as Warcraft 3 and Starcarft 2. Those are the two games I've been playing mostly lately. I've also been playing Assassin Creed these days also, it's pretty cool.

In the past I played League of Legends, Zelda Ocarina of TIme, Dynasty Warriors 2, Mario Kart Wii, Super Smash Bros Brawl and Zone of the Enders 2.

Oh and Runescape a looooooong time ago. I think that's everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I really enjoy RTS, such as Warcraft 3 and Starcarft 2. Those are the two games I've been playing mostly lately. I've also been playing Assassin Creed these days also, it's pretty cool.
> 
> In the past I played League of Legends, Zelda Ocarina of TIme, Dynasty Warriors 2, Mario Kart Wii, Super Smash Bros Brawl and Zone of the Enders 2.
> 
> Oh and Runescape a looooooong time ago. I think that's everything.



Sounds like you could use a Switch. Zelda: Breath of the Wild isn't only just a good Zelda game, but it's also one of my favorite open world games that got released in a time when I was pretty much burnt out from open world games. It's that good. People still figuring out secrets and shit since the physics-based gameplay is a sandbox of its own. Shit is crazy. 

MK8Deluxe is also the go to MK as of this moment, and the new Smash is hitting up stores in under 2 weeks or so. 

Also x2, not sure how close it is to ZoE, but there's a new Nintendo robuts game coming out called Daemon x Machina that looks kinda of a blast. 




2019 is going to filled to the brim with good titles like Devil May Cry 5, Fire Emblem Three Houses, Sekiro Shadows Die Twice, Nioh 2, Resident Evil 2 Remake, Last of Us 2, Ghost of Tsushima, Code Vein, and Digimon Survive. And that's just the AA and AAA shit I care about, not counting all the other indie and/or unannounced titles. Might be a good time to get back into gaming.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sounds like you could use a Switch. Zelda: Breath of the Wild isn't only just a good Zelda game, but it's also one of my favorite open world games that got released in a time when I was pretty much burnt out from open world games. It's that good. People still figuring out secrets and shit since the physics-based gameplay is a sandbox of its own. Shit is crazy.
> 
> MK8Deluxe is also the go to MK as of this moment, and the new Smash is hitting up stores in under 2 weeks or so.
> 
> ...




About to go to bed now, will give you a high quality reply next time I log on. Letting you know because I know you mods can see invisible users and don't want you thinking that I ignored you.



But it's almost 1:30 am and I'm exhausted now.


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 25, 2018)

I think the only 2019 game I'm legitimately excited for is (the English release of) Etrian Odyssey Nexus, but they could just release as many Etrian Odysseys as they want and I'd eat them up forever.

EDIT: Listen you can't "git gud" this, I beat Primevil in EO Untold on Classic/Expert and that was harder than a thousand adamantium erections


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 25, 2018)

I suck at everything except RPG games. 

Fighting games? watch me get tired from mashing buttons. FPS? I cant aim for shit. My reaction is super ass slow too.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 25, 2018)

I suck at sf5, I'm only silver rank since 2017...smh


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sounds like you could use a Switch.



Didn't even know this existed. Thought the Wii U was still the latest Nintendo console.  

inb4 git gud rating



> Zelda: Breath of the Wild isn't only just a good Zelda game, but it's also one of my favorite open world games that got released in a time when I was pretty much burnt out from open world games. It's that good. People still figuring out secrets and shit since the physics-based gameplay is a sandbox of its own. Shit is crazy.




Just watched this trailer, very impressive. If there's one game I want to buy, it's this Zelda game. Looks so good. 



> MK8Deluxe is also the go to MK as of this moment, and the new Smash is hitting up stores in under 2 weeks or so.



Watched the MK8 trailer, that raindow road looks crazy. 

Watched the new Smash trailer also, Kirby looks like a gangsta riding that yellow star. Definitely another game to get (along with a Switch). Seems to be some new characters since I don't recognize everyone. 





> Also x2, not sure how close it is to ZoE, but there's a new Nintendo robuts game coming out called Daemon x Machina that looks kinda of a blast.



Not bad, interesting mecha games. But they would definitely take a back seat compared to that awesome Zelda and Smash game. 



> 2019 is going to filled to the brim with good titles like Devil May Cry 5, Fire Emblem Three Houses, Sekiro Shadows Die Twice, Nioh 2, Resident Evil 2 Remake, Last of Us 2, Ghost of Tsushima, Code Vein, and Digimon Survive. And that's just the AA and AAA shit I care about, not counting all the other indie and/or unannounced titles. Might be a good time to get back into gaming.



Oh right DMC, I forgot to mention I played the first one on Playstation 2. Very fun game, I definitely preferred using Alastor over Ifrit. You could fly with Alastor. 

AA and AAA? 

Alcohol Anonymous?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm bad with platformers, the only 2d Mario game I have beaten is Super Mario World. I have never beaten a 2d sonic game as well. I am also really bad with RTS games, probably because the only one I actively play is AoE and I like to turtle up. Also bad at fighting games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Didn't even know this existed. Thought the Wii U was still the latest Nintendo console.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



I barely vidya.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2018)

There will be severe consequences for the next person who hits me with the git gud rating.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I really enjoy RTS, such as Warcraft 3


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You might wanna try Sonic Mania. Easier than your typical oldskool Sonic but just as fun.



I managed to get pretty far in Mania, but I think I got stuck somewhere near the end. I didn't get enough chaos emeralds so I'd have to do another playthrough anyways


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I managed to get pretty far in Mania, but I think I got stuck somewhere near the end. I didn't get enough chaos emeralds so I'd have to do another playthrough anyways



Well then.. git gud


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 26, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I managed to get pretty far in Mania, but I think I got stuck somewhere near the end. I didn't get enough chaos emeralds so I'd have to do another playthrough anyways


:gitgud

I think I forgot to finish Mania on Encore mode.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm definitely better at dbz fighters than sf5.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2018)

Wow PvP.....like what the fuck kind of gear and mindset do you need for that? I don't fucks with it


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 28, 2018)

Every Pokemon ever. I sucked at it and hated it.

Happy now ? People will hate me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2018)

How can someone suck at Pokemon?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2018)

Always sucked dick at Counter Strike yet I played that shit constantly when I was younger. I was a happy camper during those days. Good times.

Fortunately Valve came up with TF2. For me to suck at playing Spy which is still the coolest class in the game. Fortunately I can wreck shit up with entry level classes like Soldier, Pyro and Heavy.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Hearthstone


Everyone is bad at that game.
You only supposedly win 20-30% lmao. RNG as fuck


Idk.
Prolly CS GO.
RTS of Fighting game competitively.

I dont play much game so i cant tell.

Btw even game like megaman battle network. I have to cheat lol (emu and using 50% speed) lol


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I suck at everything except RPG games.
> 
> Fighting games? watch me get tired from mashing buttons. FPS? I cant aim for shit. My reaction is super ass slow too.


Lmao same.
I played Dota "competitively" rank acron (pretty low lol)

But that i not the funny part. I plyed only support hero coz I reaction time sucks.
I cant anticipate too. So if something happened i go panic.

Playing support doesnt require alot of thoughts tbh lol.


----------



## Karma (Nov 29, 2018)

Anything with combos or multiplayer


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 29, 2018)

I take some small pride in being good at online shooters, but everytime I play Quake 3/Champions, I get my asshole shredded.


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 29, 2018)

I suck at any and all FPS’s


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2018)

This thread kinda explains why we don't have many MP FPS threads.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 29, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fortunately Valve came up with TF2. For me to suck at playing Spy which is still the coolest class in the game. Fortunately I can wreck shit up with entry level classes like Soldier, Pyro and Heavy.


Ugh.

Filthy filthy casual. 
Can you at least run Shotgun or Festive Mitts Heavy?


----------



## Yamato (Nov 29, 2018)

From the top of my head Killing Floor.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 29, 2018)

Yamato said:


> From the top of my head Killing Floor.



Which one?


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2018)

I suck at fortnut but who cares


----------



## Yamato (Nov 30, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Which one?


First one.
I don't think I lasted more than a few minutes each session.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)

The World said:


> I suck at fortnut but who cares



Gave you a winner instead of git gud.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Filthy filthy casual.
> Can you at least run Shotgun or Festive Mitts Heavy?



No but I can make you into a flaming homo with my Pyro and backburner. Unless that was nerfed to shit already.

I'm more of a Natascha Heavy myself.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 30, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No but I can make you into a flaming homo with my Pyro and backburner. Unless that was nerfed to shit already.


>Pyro

>Nerfed

Hoo' boy. You must've stopped playing a while back, then. 


I currently run Black Box/Battalion's/Disciplinary Action Solly. The amount of random Melee crits is unreal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> >Pyro
> 
> >Nerfed
> 
> ...



it's the thing with these games, if you don't keep up with the meta you get shafted when you return after a hiatus.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2018)

Haha this is fun to read. 
Im trying to think about games that are difficult for me, but can’t think of any. 
FPS did take some time getting used to since I never played one before mw2.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 4, 2018)

The original Devil May Cry. I just can't wrap my head around that one. I'm competent at 3 and 4 but the original.... Oof.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2018)

paradox games
civilization
fighting games
platformers
puzzle games which require extensive knowledge of things like chess
every japanese rpg ever
poker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2018)

Rios said:


> poker



So mang, about a little game.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2018)

we need a sad rating too


----------

